# Meursault vs Keldeo III



## Eifie (Jan 1, 2016)

[size=+2]*Meursault vs Keldeo III*[/size]



			
				Arena said:
			
		

> *Format:* 4v4
> *Style:* set doubles
> *DQ:* whatever
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Delve* the female Haunter <Levitate> @ Link Cable
 *Myryam* the female Ferrothorn <Iron Barbs> @ Occa Berry
 *Łebsko* the female Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Setsuna* the female Natu <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Chibiusa* the female Azurill <Huge Power> @ Sachet
 *Mamoru* the male Budew <Poison Point> @ Soothe Bell
 *Dietrich* the male Seedot <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
 *Gobbet* the female Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Shell Bell
 *Kath* the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Posadas* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk> @ Link Cable


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Ranunculae* the female Lilligant <Own Tempo> @ Flame Plate
 *Jamie* the male Gourgeist (Small Size) <Frisk> @ Expert Belt
 *Ava Ire* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Pedri Nanezgani* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tuls Tenebrose* the shiny male Phantump <Frisk> @ Link Cable
 *Gil Marverde* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Maggie Lacivi* the female Cottonee <Prankster> @ Sun Stone
 *Strategos Six* the genderless Porygon <Download> @ Up-Grade
 *cute warm floof* the shiny female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Chrysso* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Lucky Egg

I have crossed out the non-Grass-types in each of your squads for easy reference, but they are still technically allowed to be sent out. *Meursault* sends out, then *Keldeo* sends out and posts commands, then *Meursault* posts commands. Since it's been ages since this challenge was posted: remember that you're sending out _two_ Pokémon. :p


----------



## nastypass (Jan 1, 2016)

Es lebt! :o

I'mma go with Mamoru and Posadas for this.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 9, 2016)

*DQ warning for Keldeo*. You have whatever hours to post. I shall be very strict about this. >:(


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 9, 2016)

Okay, sorry for the delay! I'll go with *Ranunculae* and *Tuls Tenebrose* to start.

Ranunculae: You have, like, no moves, but that's okay. Let's start with a *Light Screen*, then *Natural Gift* twice at Mamoru. If Posadas has used Trick-or-Treat on Mamoru and you still have your Flame Plate, I guess just use *Hidden Power* on Mamoru instead. If you don't have your Flame Plate and Mamoru's been Trick-or-Treated, or if Mamoru's protecting, has a Substitute, or is otherwise untargetable, just use *Quiver Dance* on the second action and *Growth* on the third (but don't try to use them if you can't.) Also if you can't use Light Screen for any reason but you can use *Swords Dance*, go with that on the first action.

Tuls: I guess let's open with a *Reflect*, then start attacking with two *Shadow Balls* at Posadas, or *Psychics* on Mamoru - attack whomever is hittable, use Shadow Ball (on Posadas) if you can't use Psychic (on Mamoru) and vice versa, and prioritize Posadas if you can use and hit with both moves. I guess if you can't use either of those for any reason, just use *Growth* if you can. Good luck, and let's hope this doesn't go overly wrong.

*Ranunculae: Light Screen / Swords Dance ~ Natural Gift @ Mamoru / Hidden Power @ Mamoru / Quiver Dance ~ Natural Gift @ Mamoru / Hidden Power @ Mamoru / Growth

Tuls: Reflect / Growth ~ Shadow Ball @ Posadas / Psychic @ Mamoru / Growth x2
*


----------



## nastypass (Jan 10, 2016)

Mmkay, screens are irritating but we are at least faster than Tuls so... Let's try to *Rock Slide* that reflect away, Posadas, and Mamoru can set up a *Toxic* on Ranunculae. From there, go ahead and start *Venoshock*ing because haha holy cow that still does like 12% even through Light Screen. Posadas, you go ahead and put up a Light Screen of your own because ouch Shadow Ball, and on the third action use Flame Charge on Tuls if he doesn't have a reflect up, or Shadow Ball if he does.

*Mamoru:* Toxic @Ranunculae ~ Venoshock @Ranunculae x2
*Posadas:* Rock Slide ~ Light Screen ~ Flame Charge/Shadow Ball @Tuls

veno veno venoshock, ne me mori faci-shock


----------



## Eifie (Jan 10, 2016)

(sorry, this isn't a reffing lmao)

So, uh, I am the dumbest and have recently realized that taking on a long battle was a pretty bad idea when I've already taken on way more than I can handle in regards to coursework this semester... I've pre-emptively handed this over to MF, at least for the time being. He refs speed multipliers the same way I do (with regards to Meursault's VM to me yesterday), so if there's anything else that you were specifically counting on when you commanded with the assumption that I'd be doing the calcs, just say so, I guess.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 10, 2016)

Eifie said:


> (sorry, this isn't a reffing lmao)
> 
> So, uh, I am the dumbest and have recently realized that taking on a long battle was a pretty bad idea when I've already taken on way more than I can handle in regards to coursework this semester... I've pre-emptively handed this over to MF, at least for the time being. He refs speed multipliers the same way I do (with regards to Meursault's VM to me yesterday), so if there's anything else that you were specifically counting on when you commanded with the assumption that I'd be doing the calcs, just say so, I guess.


such is life, I'm sure I'll have similar regrets in a week. try not to get murdered!


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 10, 2016)

Eifie said:


> (sorry, this isn't a reffing lmao)
> 
> So, uh, I am the dumbest and have recently realized that taking on a long battle was a pretty bad idea when I've already taken on way more than I can handle in regards to coursework this semester... I've pre-emptively handed this over to MF, at least for the time being. He refs speed multipliers the same way I do (with regards to Meursault's VM to me yesterday), so if there's anything else that you were specifically counting on when you commanded with the assumption that I'd be doing the calcs, just say so, I guess.


Yeah, that's fine! Good luck with your courses.


----------



## M&F (Jan 11, 2016)

As announced, so done.

Meursault vs Keldeo (III)
*Round 1*​
From the outside, a simple, even perhaps cheery greenhouse, the spring rendering the scene as bright and lively as you can get out of a bunch of plants. Inside, a semi-opaque sheen of pollen, a whirlwind of exuberant and aggressive scents. And of course, three Asberian folks -- two well-prepared with heavy filtering masks, and a third with less equipment, writhing on the ground and screeching phrases like "WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE ALLERGENS" and "THE GOGGLES DO NOTHING". Perhaps the actual assigned referee would've been better prepared for circumstances so hostile against animal life; alas, the trainers had little choice but to skip the formalities and send out.

Of course, the only Pokémon with the proper noses to withstand the perpetual cloud of Stun Spore and Sleep Powder would be the ones with no noses whatsoever. Thus, Meursault chose a dapper sproutling rose and a dwarf gourd monster, while Keldeo opted for an elegantly dancing bulb and a pale, rotten stump possessed by a wavering wisp. Then, without the barely capacitated referee's leave, the battle began.



Spoiler: Challenge Rules



*Format:* 4v4
*Style:* set doubles
*DQ:* whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* Direct recovery, Attract, Double Team, Rain Dance, Hail, Sandstorm. Moves will never inflict confusion.





Spoiler: Arena: a casual greenhouse date



let's have fun in the greenhouse with our grass type pokemon! i mean, i guess you could bring a non-grass type? but the flowers here let off some pretty thick stun spore and sleep powder every round, so you'd better make sure they don't lose their goggles... safer to just bring a grass type and not worry about it, don't you think?

there's plenty of room to move around inside the green house, and there are cement walking paths through the soft dirt, in case anyone wants to use a rock move. and the glass is pretty thick, so no worries if there's an earthquake, either.


Arena status: Unchanged.


Meursault (OOOO)
*Mamoru* the male Budew | *Posadas* the female Pumpkaboo (small)
*Health: 100%* - *Energy: 100%* | *Health: 100%* - *Energy: 100%*
*Ability:* Poison Point - *Item:* Soothe Bell - *Speed:* 55 | *Ability:* Frisk Own Tempo - *Item:* Link Cable - *Speed:* 56
*Status:* Stable. | *Status:* Stable.
*Condition:* Has done nothing, but his work is done. | *Condition:* Staring Tuls Tenebrose down.
*Commands*: Toxic@Ranunculae ~ Venoshock@Ranunculae ~ Venoshock@Ranunculae | Rock Slide ~ Light Screen ~ Flame Charge@Tuls Tenebrose/Shadow Ball@Tuls Tenebrose

Keldeo (OOOO)
*Ranunculae* the female Lilligant | *Tuls Tenebrose* the male Phantump
*Health: 100%* - *Energy: 100%* | *Health: 100%* - *Energy: 100%*
*Ability:* Own Tempo - *Item:* Flame Plate - *Speed:* 90 | *Ability:* Frisk Poison Point - *Item:* Link Cable - *Speed:* 38
*Status:* Stable. | *Status:* Stable.
*Condition:* Twirling in the bolstered sunlight. | *Condition:* Poorly attempting to spook Posadas.
*Commands*: Light Screen/Swords Dance ~ Natural Gift@Mamoru/Hidden Power@Mamoru/Quiver Dance ~ Natural Gift@Mamoru/Hidden Power@Mamoru/Growth | Reflect/Growth ~ Shadow Ball@Posadas/Psychic@Mamoru/Growth ~ Shadow Ball@Posadas/Psychic@Mamoru/Growth

-----​
As soon as they were out, Posadas and Tuls Tenebrose turned their otherworldly gazes unto each other, hoping to frisk away information about battle plans. Alas, they seemed to almost cancel each other out as they peered in. Before one could outmaneuver the other, those pesky Game Boy Game Link Cables sprang to life, each extending towards a different direction. Information crawled through the unimaginably ancient relics, changing the Ghost-types’ proprieties to match those of their still-living opponents – Ranunculae’s unique rhythm and Mamoru’s already growing poisonous thorns.

Then, the actual motions of battle began. The Lilligant first, shielding herself and her ally with a lustrous curtain built of sheer mindpower; the Pumpkaboo next, smashing her pumpkin shell into the paving stones below her to send a flurry of fragments crashing towards the enemy team, passing through the protective screen as though it simply wasn’t there. This sudden impact left Keldeo’s Pokémon startled – the Phantump, stunned out of his own move’s timing, and the other, wide open for a little “accidental” prickle of the Budew’s most well-hidden thorn, the one with the worst toxin oozing out of the tip.

As Mamoru rushed back from his enemies’ range, his ally covered his retreat with a Light Screen of her own, to mirror the opposing one. Then, from a safe distance, he unclasped the intertwining vines over his head and fired a stream of purple shocks across the field. About a third of them were repelled by the brilliant barrier that covered his mark; still, the remaining ones landed on Ranunculae, mixing and reacting with the venom already running through her xylems and phloems to form new and more aggressive substances. The Flowering Pokémon, feeling horribly ill, struck back with a beam of pure energy, firing out of her whole body and zeroing in on her attacker with pinpoint accuracy. Lastly, her teammate finally got a move in, firing a round blast of concentrated ether, sizzling as it shot through the air and made two impacts, one against a Light Screen and another against Posadas.

In response to that attack, Posadas launched herself onwards, the light flaring inside her shell expanding to wreathe her whole body in flame. It seemed painful, but not as much as it did for Tuls Tenebrose, who was struck in full by the charge and by the raging fire, leaving a charred stamp right between her eyes. As it so happens, that was also where his Link Cable sprouted poisonous thorns, and ramming facefirst into a bunch of poisonous thorns is a good way to be, well, poisoned. As Meursault’s Pumpkaboo reeled back from the sudden sickness, the remaining Pokémon simply gave each of their earlier attacks an encore, in time for the referee to finally shuffle back to his feet.


-----

Meursault (OOOO)
*Mamoru* the male Budew | *Posadas* the female Pumpkaboo (small)
*Health: 82%* - *Energy: 82%* | *Health: 79%* - *Energy: 89%*
*Ability:* Poison Point - *Item:* Soothe Bell - *Speed:* 55 | *Ability:* Frisk Own Tempo - *Item:* Link Cable - *Speed:* 84
*Status:* Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions). | 1+ Speed. Poisoned (moderate). Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions).
*Condition:* Grinning mischievously. | Feeling pretty silly all of a sudden.
*Performed*: Toxic @ Ranunculae ~ Venoshock @ Ranunculae ~ Venoshock @ Ranunculae | Rock Slide ~ Light Screen ~ Flame Charge @ Tuls Tenebrose

Keldeo (OOOO)
*Ranunculae* the female Lilligant | *Tuls Tenebrose* the male Phantump
*Health: 61%* - *Energy: 87%* | *Health: 88%* - *Energy: 94%*
*Ability:* Own Tempo - *Item:* Flame Plate - *Speed:* 90 | *Ability:* Frisk Poison Point - *Item:* Link Cable - *Speed:* 38
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 2% damage this round). Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions). | *Status:* Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Dizzy with sickness. | *Condition:* Still a bit disoriented.
*Performed*: Light Screen ~ Natural Gift @ Mamoru ~ Natural Gift @ Mamoru | flinch ~ Shadow Ball @ Posadas ~ Shadow Ball @ Posadas​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



-Mamoru's Soothe Bell takes effect. Mamoru will gain additional Happiness at the end of the battle.
-Posadas's Link Cable changes Frisk to Trace. Posadas traces Own Tempo.
-Tuls Tenebrose's Link Cable changes Frisk to Trace. Tuls Tenebrose traces Poison Point.
*=Action 1*
-Commence Ranunculae's Light Screen.
*1% energy is spent.
*Keldeo's team is protected by Light Screen for the next 5 actions.
-Commence Posadas's Rock Slide.
*Successful hit on Ranunculae [67 < 90] and Tuls Tenebrose [38 < 90]. No critical hit on Ranunculae [48 > 5] or Tuls Tenebrose [57 > 5]. Secondary effect activated on Tuls Tenebrose [9 < 30].
*5% damage is dealt to Ranunculae. [7.5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 * 0.75 = 5.625% ≈ 5%]
*5% damage is dealt to Tuls Tenebrose. [7.5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 * 0.75 = 5.625% ≈ 5%]
*5% energy is spent. [3.75% + 1 - 0 = 4.75% ≈ 5%]
*Tuls Tenebrose will flinch in this action.
-Commence Mamoru's Toxic.
*Successful hit, due to Mamoru's type.
*4% energy is spent.
*Ranunculae is badly poisoned.
-Tuls Tenebrose flinches and cannot move.
-Ranunculae takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Action 2*
-Ranunculae waits on the opponent's move to check for Protect.
-Ranunculae expends 1% upkeep energy for Light Screen. 4 actions remain for Light Screen.
-Commence Posadas's Light Screen.
*1% energy is spent.
*Meursault's team is protected by Light Screen for the next 5 actions.
-Commence Mamoru's Venoshock.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [76 > 5].
*16% damage is dealt to Ranunculae. [13% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 * 2/3 = 16,25% ≈ 16%]
*7% energy is spent. [7.5% + 0 - 1 = 6.5% ≈ 7%]
-Commence Ranunculae's Natural Gift.
*Successful hit due to neutral Natural Gift's perfect accuracy. No critical hit [94 > 5].
*9% damage is dealt to Mamoru. [9% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 9%]
*5% energy is spent. [4.5% + 0 - 0 = 4.5% ≈ 5%]
-Commence Tuls Tenebrose's Shadow Ball.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [18 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [37 > 20].
*10% damage is dealt to Posadas. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 * 2/3 = 10%]
*3% energy is spent. [4% + 0 - 1 = 3%]
*=Action 3*
-Ranunculae waits on the opponent's move to check for Protect.
-Ranunculae expends 1% upkeep energy for Light Screen. 3 actions remain for Light Screen.
-Commence Posadas's Flame Charge.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [26 > 5]
*7% damage is dealt to Tuls Tenebrose. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 7.5% ≈ 7%]
*4% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
*Posadas's Speed is boosted by 1+.
*Contact with Tuls Tenebrose triggered Poison Point [7 < 30]. Posadas is now moderately poisoned.
-Posadas expends 1% upkeep energy for Light Screen. 4 actions remain for Light Screen.
-Commence Mamoru's Venoshock.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [35 > 5].
*16% damage is dealt to Ranunculae. [13% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 * 2/3 = 16,25% ≈ 16%]
*7% energy is spent. [7.5% + 0 - 1 = 6.5% ≈ 7%]
-Commence Ranunculae's Natural Gift.
*Successful hit due to neutral Natural Gift's perfect accuracy. No critical hit [80 > 5].
*9% damage is dealt to Mamoru. [9% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 9%]
*5% energy is spent. [4.5% + 0 - 0 = 4.5% ≈ 5%]
-Commence Tuls Tenebrose's Shadow Ball.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [78 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [46 > 20].
*10% damage is dealt to Posadas. [8% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 * 2/3 = 10%]
*3% energy is spent. [4% + 0 - 1 = 3%]
-Posadas takes 1% poisoning damage. Ranunculae takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Totals*
-Mamoru has lost 18% health and spent 18% energy. Mamoru is under effects of Light Screen.
-Posadas has lost 21% health and spent 11% energy. Posadas is at 1+ Speed, moderately poisoned, and under effects of Light Screen.
-Ranunculae has lost 39% health and spent 13% energy. Ranunculae is badly poisoned and under effects of Light Screen.
-Tuls Tenebrose has lost 12% health and spent 6% energy. Tuls Tenebrose is under effects of Light Screen.


Arena status: Some paving stones are missing. There's quite a bit of rocky litter in Keldeo's side of the field. There are Light Screens on both sides of the field.

Notes:
-Frisk activating on both sides just does the same thing as no Frisk at all but with more posts, so I guess we can ignore that, even though Frisk takes effect before the Link Cables or Trace would've.
-Tuls Tenebrose flinched on the first action.
-On the third action, Posadas's Flame Charge triggered Tuls Tenebrose's Traced Poison Point, moderately poisoning Posadas. Also, try saying "Poison Point poisoned Posadas" quickly five times.
-*Meursault* commands first next round.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 13, 2016)

So, Mamoru, your job here is to keep spamming away with those Venoshocks as long as Rann isn't protecting. If he does protect, use Growth, or Psych Up instead if Rann has Quiver Danced.

Posadas, see if you can take the speed lead with one more Flame Charge into Tuls. From there, hit him with some Foul Plays as long as there's no reflect up, otherwise use Shadow Ball. If he protects, just redirect the Flame Charge into Rann instead if it's the first action. On the second and third, use Fire Blast on Rann if Tuls protects but don't bother if they both are. If there's a double protect on the first action, use Role Play to get Poison Point.

*Mamoru*: Venoshock @Rann / Growth / Psych Up @Rann x3
*Posadas*: Flame Charge @Tuls/Rann / Role Play @Mamoru ~ Foul Play @Tuls / Shadow Ball @Tuls / Fire Blast @Rann x2


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 17, 2016)

Ranunculae, I guess this round you'll just attack Mamoru twice with *Facade* and end by giving Tuls a *Helping Hand* since you can't do much directly to them. Those Venoshocks and the poison will be taking you near the cap, but I'd rather use an action to attack than heal.

Tuls, you'll first be setting up a *Trick Room* to turn the speed tables on our opponents. After that, attack Posadas with a *Shadow Claw* on the second action and a one-action *Phantom Force* on the last. Try to dodge-and-attack Posadas with the Phantom Force on the last action, too, but it's okay if you don't think you can.

*Ranunculae: Facade @ Mamoru x2 ~ Helping Hand @ Tuls

Tuls: Trick Room ~ Shadow Claw @ Posadas ~ Phantom Force (one action, dodge and attack) @ Posadas*


----------



## M&F (Jan 19, 2016)

Meursault vs Keldeo (III)
*Round 2*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



*Format:* 4v4
*Style:* set doubles
*DQ:* whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* Direct recovery, Attract, Double Team, Rain Dance, Hail, Sandstorm. Moves will never inflict confusion.





Spoiler: Arena: a casual greenhouse date



let's have fun in the greenhouse with our grass type pokemon! i mean, i guess you could bring a non-grass type? but the flowers here let off some pretty thick stun spore and sleep powder every round, so you'd better make sure they don't lose their goggles... safer to just bring a grass type and not worry about it, don't you think?

there's plenty of room to move around inside the green house, and there are cement walking paths through the soft dirt, in case anyone wants to use a rock move. and the glass is pretty thick, so no worries if there's an earthquake, either.


Arena status: Some paving stones are missing. There's quite a bit of rocky litter in Keldeo's side of the field. There are Light Screens on both sides of the field.


Meursault (OOOO)
*Mamoru* the male Budew | *Posadas* the female Pumpkaboo (small)
*Health: 82%* - *Energy: 82%* | *Health: 79%* - *Energy: 89%*
*Ability:* Poison Point - *Item:* Soothe Bell - *Speed:* 55 | *Ability:* Frisk Own Tempo - *Item:* Link Cable - *Speed:* 84
*Status:* Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions). | 1+ Speed. Poisoned (moderate). Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions).
*Condition:* Grinning mischievously. | Feeling pretty silly all of a sudden.
*Commands*:
Venoshock@Ranunculae/Growth/Psych Up@Ranunculae ~ Venoshock@Ranunculae/Growth/Psych Up@Ranunculae ~ Venoshock@Ranunculae/Growth/Psych Up@Ranunculae
Flame Charge@Tuls Tenebrose/Flame Charge@Posadas/Role Play@Mamoru ~ Foul Play@Tuls Tenebrose/Shadow Ball@Tuls Tenebrose/Fire Blast@Ranunculae ~ Foul Play@Tuls Tenebrose/Shadow Ball@Tuls Tenebrose/Fire Blast@Ranunculae

Keldeo (OOOO)
*Ranunculae* the female Lilligant | *Tuls Tenebrose* the male Phantump
*Health: 61%* - *Energy: 87%* | *Health: 88%* - *Energy: 94%*
*Ability:* Own Tempo - *Item:* Flame Plate - *Speed:* 90 | *Ability:* Frisk Poison Point - *Item:* Link Cable - *Speed:* 38
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 3% damage this round). Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions). | Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Dizzy with sickness. | Still a bit disoriented.
*Commands*:
Facade@Mamoru ~ Facade@Mamoru ~ Helping Hand
Trick Room ~ Shadow Claw@Posadas ~ Phantom Force (dodge and attack)@Posadas

-----​
Ranunculae could see her detested foe, vines unclasped yet again, just watching quietly and waiting for the signal to fire more of those detestable shocks. If that was just how things were going to be, then... the elegant Pokémon suddenly dropped all appearance and pretense of elegance, screeching as wildly as a plant can while pummeling the ever-loving hell out of her enemy, all the while keeping the Light Screen between herself and her mark. Even as the horrid bundled venom sprayed her again, she kept the overpowering smacks coming. Thus were she and Mamoru locked in a vicious close-range back-and-forth for quite a while.

In the meantime, Posadas once again turned to attack Tuls Tenebrose, charging aflame like a shooting star, crashing fiercely like a shooting star, and rapidly zipping around the air like... an annoying bug. Either way, the gourd Pokémon was moving around at blinding speeds now, certainly faster than anyone else on the battlefield. And just then, of all times... reality started to warp around the opposing Phantump, the distortions spreading further and further to turn the whole greenhouse into a Picasso picture, its grid of glass panels appearing to morph from a net of squares into an incomprehensible mottle of non-euclidian shapes. And just like that, the small Pumpkaboo’s agility transformed into slow-motion, while her sluggish foe suddenly started to attack unexpectedly fast – for one thing, she never saw his Shadow Claw attack coming. Still, while he was in such close range, she could use the last of his frenzied momentum against him, with some misleading movements...

When Ranunculae finally broke off her struggle with Mamoru – albeit not without another gentle helping of poison to the face – she approached Posadas and started making feint advances towards her. By forcing her to keep her guard up against one front of attacks, the Liligant left the opponent unwary of an attack from a different direction... Such as Tuls Tenebose suddenly appearing from a portal overhead and hammering her straight down. Thanks to all that detestable teamwork, it wasn’t even clear when exactly he’d vanished in the first place. All that was clear to the Pumpkaboo was that she was damned if she’d just let that stump get away with cracking her gourd peel; as soon as one of the Light Screens began to fizzle and the Phantump thought his job was done for the round, his wispy tail was mysteriously sent whipping straight into his face.


-----

Meursault (OOOO)
*Mamoru* the male Budew | *Posadas* the female Pumpkaboo (small)
*Health: 54%* - *Energy: 61%* | *Health: 39*%* - *Energy: 72%*
*Ability:* Poison Point - *Item:* Soothe Bell - *Speed:* 55 | *Ability:* Frisk Own Tempo - *Item:* Link Cable - *Speed:* 112
*Status:* Protected by Light Screen (1 more action). | 2+ Speed. Poisoned (moderate). Protected by Light Screen (1 more action).
*Condition:* Roughed up, but kind of bored. | Very roughed up, but smugly satisfied.
*Performed*:
Venoshock@Ranunculae ~ Venoshock@Ranunculae ~ Venoshock@Ranunculae | Flame Charge@Tuls Tenebrose ~ Foul Play@Tuls Tenebrose ~ Foul Play@Tuls Tenebrose

Keldeo (OOOO)
*Ranunculae* the female Lilligant | *Tuls Tenebrose* the male Phantump
*Health: 21*%* - *Energy: 66%* | *Health: 53%* - *Energy: 79%*
*Ability:* Own Tempo - *Item:* Flame Plate - *Speed:* 90 | *Ability:* Frisk Poison Point - *Item:* Link Cable - *Speed:* 38
*Status:* Poisoned (toxic; 3% damage this round). | Stable.
*Condition:* Fiercely enraged, but starting to fade away with sickness. | Feeling unstoppable.
*Performed*:
Facade@Mamoru ~ Facade@Mamoru ~ Helping Hand | Trick Room ~ Shadow Claw@Posadas ~ Phantom Force@Posadas​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Commence Ranunculae’s Facade.
*Succesful hit on Mamoru [no roll needed]. No critical hit [92 > 5].
*14% damage is dealt to Mamoru. [14% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 14%]
*8% energy is spent. [8% + 0 – 0 = 8%]
-Ranunculae expends 1% upkeep energy for Light Screen. 2 actions remain for Light Screen.
-Posadas waits on the opponent's move to check for Protect.
-Posadas expends 1% upkeep energy for Light Screen. 3 actions remain for Light Screen.
-Commence Mamoru's Venoshock.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [19 > 5].
*16% damage is dealt to Ranunculae. [13% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 * 2/3 = 16,25% ≈ 16%]
*7% energy is spent. [7.5% + 0 - 1 = 6.5% ≈ 7%]
-Commence Posadas's Flame Charge.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [22 > 5]
*7% damage is dealt to Tuls Tenebrose. [5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 7.5% ≈ 7%]
*4% energy is spent. [2.5% + 1 - 0 = 3.5% ≈ 4%]
*Posadas's Speed is boosted by 1+.
-Commence Tuls Tenebrose’s Trick Room.
*For the next 6 actions, Speed-order resolution of moves will occour from the lowest Speed to the highest, and the order of issuing commands will be reversed.
*5% energy is spent.
-Posadas takes 1% poisoning damage. Ranunculae takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
*=Action 2*
-Commence Tuls Tenebrose’s Shadow Claw.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [81 > 10].
*14% damage is dealt to Posadas. [7.5% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 14.0625% ≈ 14%]
*3% energy is spent. [3.75% + 0 - 1 = 2.75% ≈ 3%]
-Mamoru waits on the opponent's move to check for Protect.
-Commence Ranunculae’s Facade.
*Succesful hit on Mamoru [no roll needed]. No critial hit [92 > 5].
*14% damage is dealt to Mamoru. [14% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1 = 14%]
*8% energy is spent. [8% + 0 – 0 = 8%]
-Ranunculae expends 1% upkeep energy for Light Screen. 1 actions remains for Light Screen.
-Commence Mamoru's Venoshock.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [97 > 5].
*16% damage is dealt to Ranunculae. [13% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 * 2/3 = 16,25% ≈ 16%]
*7% energy is spent. [7.5% + 0 - 1 = 6.5% ≈ 7%]
-Commence Posadas’s Foul Play.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [95 > 5].
*14% damage is dealt to Tuls Tenebrose. [9.5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 14.25% ≈ 14%]
*5% energy is spent. [4.75% + 0 - 0 = 5%]
-Posadas expends 1% upkeep energy for Light Screen. 2 actions remain for Light Screen.
-Posadas takes 2% poisoning damage. Ranunculae takes 1% toxic poisoning damage.
-5 actions remain for Trick Room.
*=Action 3*
-Commence Ranunculae’s Helping Hand.
*3% energy is spent. [10% - 7% = 3%; see Notes below]
*If Tuls Tenebrose uses an offensive attack in this action, its base power will increase by x1.5.
-Ranunculae’s Light Screen fizzles out.
-Commence Tuls Tenebrose’s Phantom Force.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [93 > 5].
*23% damage is dealt to Posadas. 2% damage is blocked by the damage cap. [(9%*1.5) * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 25.3125% ≈ 25%]
*7% energy is spent. [4.5% + 0 - 1 + 3 = 6.5% ≈ 7%]
*Posadas hits the damage cap.
-Commence Mamoru's Venoshock.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [26 > 5].
*6% damage is dealt to Ranunculae. 10% damage is blocked by the damage cap. [13% * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 * 2/3 = 16,25% ≈ 16%]
*7% energy is spent. [7.5% + 0 - 1 = 6.5% ≈ 7%]
*Ranunculae hits the damage cap.
-Commence Posadas’s Foul Play.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [30 > 5].
*14% damage is dealt to Tuls Tenebrose. [9.5% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 = 14.25% ≈ 14%]
*5% energy is spent. [4.75% + 0 - 0 = 5%]
-Posadas expends 1% upkeep energy for Light Screen. 1 action remains for Light Screen.
-Posadas takes no poisoning damage due to the damage cap. Ranunculae takes no toxic poisoning damage due to the damage cap.
-4 actions remain for Trick Room.
*=Totals*
-Mamoru has lost 28% health and spent 21% energy.
-Posadas has lost 40% health and spent 17% energy. Posadas is at 2+ Speed.
-Ranunculae has lost 40% health and spent 21% energy. Ranunculae is no longer under effects of Light Screen.
-Tuls Tenebrose has lost 35% health and spent 15% energy. Tuls Tenebrose is no longer under effects of Light Screen.


Arena status: Some paving stones are missing. There's quite a bit of rocky litter in Keldeo's side of the field. There’s a shallow gourd-shaped crater carved into the soil where that one Phantom Force landed. There remains a Light Screen only on Meursault’s side of the field. Trick Room is in effect (4 more actions).

Notes:
-wrt Helping Hand: It isn’t established what its energy cost is and whether the ally’s boosted move has a corresponding boost to energy cost. I’ll be killing two birds with one stone and basing the energy cost of Helping Hand on how much more energy the partner would have spent if the energy cost had scaled with the power (basically, the Pokémon using Helping Hand foots the increased energy bill for its ally). In the case-in-point this coincidentally matches Negrek’s classic 3%, but let me know if either of you have objections to that.
-In this specific case, I decided to rule that Tuls Tenebrose wasn’t particularly confident in its ability to outwait the slowest-moving Pokémon in the match by a huge margin while unable to actually observe its movements, so I didn’t have him dodge and attack on Phantom Force. For future reference, my policy on dodge-and-attack Phantom Force is that it’s doable, but difficult (i.e., incurs a solid accuracy penalty).
-Light Screen on Keldeo’s side of the field fizzled out in the third action.
-Both Posadas and Ranunculae hit the damage cap on the third action. One with more prejudice than the other.
-*Meursault* commands first next round (due to Trick Room).


----------

